# COLD SHOCK - It'll take your breath away



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Coming into the winter months and the air is getting colder and the water even more so. The advantage for the kayak fisherman is less boat traffic to contend with. If you decide to continue your kayak fishing during the winter months then you need to be aware of two important conditions: Cold Shock and Hypothermia.

Cold Shock is a term used to describe the result of sudden total immersion in cold water which may result in instant cardial arrhythmia and respiratory failure. Literally taking your breathe away. Meaning that a capsize or fall into the water carries a serious risk of becoming a fatal accident.

Cold shock is the body's reaction to the shock of cold water. It can trigger an involuntary gasping reflux that will cause you to inhale water. Without a PFD a person can drown without even coming back to the surface and be lost underwater for hours or even days before rescuers recover the body.

Cold shock may also result in cardiac arrest. When the head and chest are suddenly exposed to cold water the result is often a very sudden increase in heart rate and blood pressure. For those subsceptible to heart condition this would not be a pleasant day fishing.

Cold shock may also lead to panic in some people due to the inability to breathe properly. Panic will further complicate the situation. As the person panics they will use more energy, lose more body heat, become more fatigued no longer able to reboard their kayak, no longer able to swim their kayak to shore, clinging to their kayak while additional Hypothermia overwhelms them.

So what can you do to prepare and hopefully prevent these situations?

The most important piece of equipment for your kayak activities is you PFD. One that will help you back to the surface if you fall in, one that is not too bulky so that you can reboard your kayak quickly and easily.

You should also dress warmly but not bulky heavy clothing. Thermals made from polypro or wool or fleece will keep you warmer dry or wet than other materials such as cotton. Sorry Cotton but you cant come Kayaking. Neo products such as sealskinz and hydroskins for those who dont want an actual wetsuit. Any specialty kayak shop will have paddle jackets/cags, drytops and pants. Remember to dress your head as most heatloss is throgh the head.

Having dressed right is just the beginning.
Now you should practice skills to help you stay upright in your kayak. Posture/body positioning to give maximum stability, low brace support strokes to keep the kayak upright.
Finally what to do in the event of a capsize. Practice in a controlled environment capsize drills so you may quickly reflip your kayak and reboard within seconds. Look for kayak lessons in your area and take part in them you may learn something.

Stay safe these winter months and enjoy your kayak fishing. Dress warm, always wear your PFD and be competent reflipping and reboarding your kayak in the event of a capsize.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fantastic post mark and thank you for taking the time to explain this serious issue. Very timely too as soon the Canberra crew will start making our winter forays to the snowy lakes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for that, very informative.

What type of arrhythmias are caused by cold shock and hypothermia?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Back in about January '72 I walked the Milford track in NZ. I dived into Lake Mintaro not realising the waterfall filling the lake came directly off a glacier. I did about 2 strokes toward the bottom in what I thought was 8' of water (so clear it was actually 20') and then lost all ability to move. Fortunately I had full lungs and popped to the top quickly and was pulled out by other hikers. Very frightening.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kelvin11 said:


> What type of arrhythmias are caused by cold shock and hypothermia?


Kelvin if we are in strife in the water, I doubt it matters as to the type of arrhythmias being experienced :shock: ... .think that question is better left for another medico mate.

A good informative post Mark.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very interesting and timely mark.

i was just watching bear grylls say almost exactly the same thing. (haha his fire had gone out when he pulled himself out)

but do you think you can acclimatize to it.

jarpi, jukka and jarno on the dudesons often go out on their frozen lake and then have a little party where they float around in the ice cold water , butt naked, saying things like "we love our new hot tub " etc. they seem to be able to talk and hold a normal conversation.

and i know of several patients who have cured their chronic fatigue by having daily ice baths 
and i believe the afl and nrl footballers also spend a bit of time in the big eskies full of ice slurry,

interesting topic. will do a little research.
maybe put a defibrillator in your front hatch mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So that's what happened when I jumped into the water at Mt Spec? I know we're talking much milder NQ temperatures but when I hit the water I noticed my heart-rate was racing and the temperature of the water was much colder than I expected...about half atmospheric temp they reckon....I think the fear of jumping contributed also ;-)


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Fantastic post mark and thank you for taking the time to explain this serious issue. Very timely too as soon the Canberra crew will start making our winter forays to the snowy lakes.


Totally agree with Squidder's comments. It is clear that kayakers face a very real danger from both cold shock and hypothermia and we would all do well to take this issue very seriously.

Given the comments of a couple of members,I have just spent half my morning researching this issue on Google. The message I gleaned from my reading is that there is a vast difference in likely outcomes between a planned and anticipated immersion (especially where its gradual) and a sudden, unexpected one. Prevailing conditions will also have a significant effect on probable outcomes (e.g. immersion in water that is flat calm will obviously be very different to immersion in rough or moving water) The dangers, initially from cold shock and subsequently from hypothermia are very real and become more serious, the further you are from the equator.

Also,much of the available research into survival probability is undertaken using subjects at the expected upper end of survivability ..... young people in good physical condition. The reality is that we kayakers, as civilians cover a broad range of age and physical characteristics. Our chances of survival are likely to be radically effected by age and physical condition. The one bit of good news is that fat guys might last a few minutes longer in cold water ........ but are far more likely to die immediately due to cold shock-induced heart attack!!!

Just an excellent post Mark and one that I am thinking hard about. Its unfortunate if the importance of this issue is clouded by the anecdotal musings of individuals. The danger is very real for every kayaker.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Just an excellent post Mark and one that I am thinking hard about.


I am in the same boat Andy and have been thinking critically about how truly prepared I am for an unexpected dip at Jindabyne. At present, not very, to be honest. I am going to fix that though, and I think that there are some very simple things I can do to make myself more likely to survive a cold water immersion:
-Wear a PFD that doesn't require manual inflation.
-Carry a large dry bag in the front hatch which contains a towel, a change of clothes, and a space blanket
-Don't kayak alone

I'm also thinking about walking into the lake fully clothed (under very close supervision) just to get an idea of what I'd be up against, and how hard it is to get warm again.



Kelvin11 said:


> What type of arrhythmias are caused by cold shock and hypothermia?


See: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7950804


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Kayaksportsmark for the info and the timeing ,been thinking about this for some time now and not too sure on which path to take , should I stick with the current set up of wearing good quality thermals with waterproof clothing over the top or start wearing a wet suit as the water temp gets colder or the next step up and get a dry suit .Winter fishing off the yak holds good memories for me and I want that to continue but at the same time I want to come back and bragg about my exploits

cheers cruiser


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A very good post Mark and timed to the T. It scars me when I read guys down here in Melbourne saying 1 mm and 3 mm wetsuits are fine for winter to everyone on the forums when they are not, not for everyone at least. A lot of these guys do not practice wet entry let alone in winter and have no idea as to what may possibly happen when they hit that cold 9 or 10 degree water. I often try to highlight the real risks of manual inflate PFD's as well but most seem to think comfort is the main importance, as you have mentioned,


kayaksportsmark said:


> Cold shock is the body's reaction to the shock of cold water. It can trigger an involuntary gasping reflux that will cause you to inhale water. Without a PFD a person can drown without even coming back to the surface and be lost underwater for hours or even days before rescuers recover the body.


.

Its interesting to read Ocean kayaking web sites, how they push and develop training exercises and classes as a group/club, yet here we are kayak fisherman that don't want "Government intervention" towards our sport but do very little for ourselves in educating and formulating a training program or trainers to teach those coming into the sport (apart from you!!!) so we at least show some form of self regulation.

I only hope a few read this post of yours and actually take notice of it, well done.


----------

